# Late season calling



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What kind of calls for Fall shotgun season?

Should I try for long range calling or just use soft putts and purrs?

Should I use slate, box, or diaphram?

Do locator calls work?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've always been told and have always experienced that locator calls will work year round. As for late season calling, it can be done, but it's definitely not the most effective. If you just want a crack shot with a rifle, and don't want them in close, get a box call so you can atleast get ones attention. Shotgunning in the fall, you don't need a call, just ambush.


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I have always had success in the fall with loud calling, and the best piece of advice I have ever been given was to copy the big hen. When she putts once, you putt once, when she clucks three times, you cluck three times. Nine times outta ten this just agravates the big hen and she comes right in, some times bringing a few toms with her.

Another thing I have always had luck with in the fall is a Key-Key Run. I think this is probably becuase when the flock gets broken up the yearlings get seperated from the hens. As for goin after the big toms, patience is the only key I have found to bag one of them in the fall.

As for locator calls I have always tried to put get a rough area of where they are at and put them to bed the night before the hunt (at least in the fall). I have been hunting with people who have had success with them in the fall.


----------

